# Only 1/3 Pax Tip!



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Now we who've done this awhile have known this for a long time but according to this article at the verge here's proof for the skeptics! 
Men tip more than women (not true in my market) and the average tip is .50 cents a ride!









Nearly two-thirds of Uber customers don’t tip their drivers, study says


A new report lifts back the curtain on Uber and tipping




www.theverge.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, certainly under 50% tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Now we who've done this awhile have known this for a long time but according to this article at the verge here's proof for the skeptics!
> Men tip more than women (not true in my market) and the average tip is .50 cents a ride!
> 
> 
> ...


10% in my market on a GOOD DAY !

THE REST ARE SOULLESS GODLESS SHELLS OF HUMAN FACIMILIES !


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

%10 in my house, but those that do tip account for +- %15 of sales..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I get roughly 20% of my pax tipping and that gives me 10-12% tip on my revenue. I must just be mean and ugly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I get roughly 20% of my pax tipping and that gives me 10-12% tip on my revenue. I must just be mean and ugly.


I don't pay enough attn to know percent of 'revenue'. A sad amount, no doubt. For me if I get a tip it's a yay moment and then is passes. Today there were no yays....yet... Airport trips tend to have hours/days delay......for some strange reason. Not even sure I was rated today..THAT bugs me.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

on xl only always hovered around 40% & its usually $10+ & im a minority male but I do speak the kings english properly

when i did x it was less than 10%

flood theverges comment section with

"1 stars for you, non tippers" enjoy waiting longer and getting the dumbest of the dumb & most inexperienced drivers"

for 4+ years any non xl rider going less than 10 miles has been 1 starred if no cash tip, gotta beat em to the punch

at the end of the day it dont matter, i suspect half of all accounts that use x or pool or anonymous riders on their 3rd + account but I refuse to share oxygen twice with someone I know doesnt tip for human delivery but will tip for pizza, plate, bottle delivery, just shameful & disgusting

thats also why under 4.8 has been ignored for 4+ years & according to the study 4.75s or lower rarely tip


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

That’s about the average. Sometime more, sometimes less.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Now we who've done this awhile have known this for a long time but according to this article at the verge here's proof for the skeptics!
> Men tip more than women (not true in my market) and the average tip is .50 cents a ride!
> 
> 
> ...


I get more tips driving a taxi, and delivering for Doordash. I drove for Uber and Lyft for two years, so I know better. Cheapfreaks use Uber for rides!

Every once in awhile, I'll get a broke Uber customer complaining about our meter rates. I'd tell him please call Uber next time, because we don't want non-tipping cheapfreaks!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

33/100 is a vast improvement over the days of Uber not allowing tips, or even just after tipping was implemented.

if Uber/lyft are still around tipping might go out to 85/100, which is about what taxis have been at for ages.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Everyday pax cannot afford tipping.
Business travelers tip but it is expense account
When business travelers become normal pax’s tipping drops big time 
Once a week or occasional user will tip because he is not tipping everyday 

we are talking x, not higher platforms


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

_Riders don't tip automatically, but only if they are happy with the service_
Except, of course, for the 67% who _never_ tip. Lol.

I think most of us know this and experience this though obviously ymmv. Uber let customers off the hook twice, first by discouraging tipping then by not allowing drivers to delay rating riders based on whether or not they tip. Riders have received the service and been rated, so where is the incentive to actually tip? Even worse, those who do tip, and generously, still are downrated for no cash tip, get bitter and stop tipping.


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 33/100 is a vast improvement over the days of Uber not allowing tips, or even just after tipping was implemented.


This is a good point and I have seen a similar trend. I think one benefit of all the terrible news and strikes has been more riders understanding how little the driver's take actually is and there has been a bump in tipping.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

its the losers taking pool, x & going less than 10 miles that generally dont tip

far as im concerned if you tip for plate bottle or pizza delivery but dont for human delivery youre a piece of trash thats why the above with no cash tip has always been 1 starred but i rarely turn x tier on & if i do 4.8 or less is just an ignore

i dont want to share oxygen or associate with those types of people, if they cant afford a car, license suspended, dui crowd & honestly any "adult" over 18 should own a car and since i was 16 really dont associate with those types, what can they do for you? they cant even give you a ride they are literally useless children

way i see it 4.8+ is a possible $5+ more per hour or trip

on xl only $80+ rides(pax price) it always been around 40% & most of those for me are over $10 so its like 80% tip least $5 which is close i assume to restauranut bar tipping, they rarely complain, their grateful & appreciate the service, no false complaints happy they got good service & arrived at airport on time


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Tipping is about to happen even less!!!! Look at how U/L is expanding their clientele by offering business accounts to insurance companies , car dealerships , old age homes and now ... out of work people trying to get to interviews!! I'm sure they'll tip!! NOT!!!

I think these business rides should pay us AT LEAST 20% more than individual rides because U/L know damn well these customers DO NOT TIP!! They did not book the ride , so they feel it's not their problem.

Between the shared rides and the business rides, I'm expecting our daily takes to continue dropping.


----------

